# Intel Cougar Point/Sandy Bridge recall



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/intel-hit-with-chipset-design-flaw-in-sandy-bridge-rollout/44257

This would be on really new i5 and i7 systems, the chipset started shipping January 9.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Seriously? Ugggggghhhhhhhh, I just got my new rig with a Sandy Bridge chip....i7-2600 3.4 GHz.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Seriously? Ugggggghhhhhhhh, I just got my new rig with a Sandy Bridge chip....i7-2600 3.4 GHz.


I was actually thinking of you when I read that. Hopefully they'd send a tech out to you and replace the motherboard with as little hassle as possible.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I was actually thinking of you when I read that. Hopefully they'd send a tech out to you and replace the motherboard with as little hassle as possible.


I'm confused by this part:


> The Sandy Bridge microprocessor is unaffected and no other products are affected by this issue.


So, it's recalled or it's not affected? 

It's fast as heck, too. I ripped a 95 minute Blu-Ray to mkv is 25 minutes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm confused by this part:
> 
> So, it's recalled or it's not affected?
> 
> It's fast as heck, too. I ripped a 95 minute Blu-Ray to mkv is 25 minutes.


In a way, it's semantics. The processor itself is fine, its in the chipset that goes with it. If it were just the processor, they could just pop out the old one and put in a replacement, but the chipset is soldered, so requires a whole new motherboard.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> In a way, it's semantics. The processor itself is fine, its in the chipset that goes with it. If it were just the processor, they could just pop out the old one and put in a replacement, but the chipset is soldered, so requires a whole new motherboard.


Oh joy. :lol:


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

A degradation of the SATA chipset.. Wonderful. Just the hard drive


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> A degradation of the SATA chipset.. Wonderful. Just the hard drive


Don't forget the DVD/Blu-Ray drive.

Hey, at least it can do math correctly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

More info. Anonymous source says SATA III drives, connected to the correct port, would not be affected. It affects ports 2-5 on a 6 port motherboard.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20030052-1.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20


----------

